# Looking to get in touch with ...



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 23, 2018)

If I remember correctly his name is Jamie Lawson. He lives in Florida and a number of years ago he and his wife just about ran the Paph. Forum every November. He occasionally sells orchids on E-bay. Can anyone out there help me get in touch with him?

Thanks


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 24, 2018)

how about trying to email the Goldner's at Woodstream Orchids. They play a big part in the forum now and probably know him.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 24, 2018)

The Goldner's play a big part in the forum that is in D.C. but not the International Paph. Forum that is held near Orlando, Florida every November. Although, they did not have one last year.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 25, 2018)

Maybe the Slipper Symposium? Try there? 

http://www.slippersymposium.com

And he's on facebook.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 26, 2018)

Jazorchids on eBay is his seller ID.
Visit eBay and search for paphiopedilum lowii.
He is selling a bunch of stuff at the moment.
Once you are logged on and on any of his listing page, you can simply click Contact a seller button.
You can communicate that way.
Sharing any personal info like an email addresss might be cencored out by eBay, though. but you can get creative and get away with it by altering your email address when you type it in. 
Good luck!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 26, 2018)

I hate to say it but I don't believe for a second that Jazorchids on E-bay is indeed Jamie. Although I must say I've bought a number of nice plants from them. Oh yes, I remember now, Jazorchids is Jessie Hanley. I would like to thank everyone for there suggestions but no luck yet.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 27, 2018)

Update. Looks like I may have found him. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hien (Feb 28, 2018)

Bob in Albany said:


> If I remember correctly his name is Jamie Lawson. He lives in Florida and a number of years ago he and his wife just about ran the Paph. Forum every November. He occasionally sells orchids on E-bay. Can anyone out there help me get in touch with him?
> 
> Thanks


I found him for you...
I thought the name sounds familiar, since I remember he listed a few fredclarkeara that I would love to buy but peoples bid them out of my reach

I guess mine alzheimer is not that bad yet.

he is hummingbirdhighway on ebay

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/orchid-fdk-a...h-new-growth/251929177156?hash=item3aa8262c44


----------

